# Scratch Built Warlord



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's the Warlord that me and a few lads at GW Plymouth built for the Apocalypse release - and it did get taken down....eventually



















These were taken before the final highlighting and details were added. I'll try to upload the finished baby soon.


----------



## SensaiSwindler (Aug 8, 2007)

Damn......Nice job, looks like he should be an Emperor Class even =).


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is just sick!!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

*Vader voice* Impressive. Most impressive. That's the sort of thing I never, ever, ever want to see on the other side of the table. I have no clue how I'd bring it down.


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow. Just... Wow.


----------



## Larkins back (Oct 16, 2007)

That is very impressive. 

Could you elaborate on how it was done.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

thats awesome!


----------



## Slade (Sep 7, 2007)

The feet, legs, hips and waist skeletal structure were all cut and built from plywood to give the lower half solidity. The feet where built into the base to give it extra solidity, and the lower section was then slotted into that and fixed with 'No More Nails'. The torso-skeleton was constructed from a series of 1.5cm plastic pipes. Over that was fixed 5mm foam-card to build up the actual body of the titan, finally adding a card skin. Same with the legs. The Head was a complete scratch build by a key-timer at the store called Ben (He deserves all the credit for this baby - he spent blood, guts and many, many hours on this - kudos to Ben!!!) Same again for the weapon systems - 2cm pipes built into foam-card boxes. The multi-scatter on the top-left shoulder hard point was made from bundles of drinking straws with a box built around them - all the shoulder hard points rotate by the way  Finally, wires and gubbins were added around the hips and head.

I would post up the the plans for it put they were literally a half dozen rough sketches of what we wanted with a few measurements on the crucial areas, then we simply went for it on vet nights (and a few others - Ben was there till 4 am on the day of the Apoc release getting it ready)

I'm glad you like it - I'll pass on the kudos to Ben and the other guys. More work is being done on it - icons, stain glass, banners and purity seals etc, etc. If you want to see it, pop down to the Plymouth store anytime if you're nearby.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that is sort of big


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

wow! that thing is awesome, how tall is it? you have got to tell us how it did in battle. keep up the good work.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

I need to get cracking on mine. I paused to build a stompa. The stompa is almost done. I'll post pics when it's finished, then I'll get cracking on my Warlord.


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

no breaks path get to work! :wink:


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

I love all the things i see people make... it makes me so freakin' jealous! I'm trying to make a stompa, but it's gonna suck


----------



## kharnthebetrayer (Nov 26, 2007)

:shok::shokude, post the pictures asap. That thing looks incredible. Roughly how long did it take you guys to build.

Also, it looks like their is GW parts on there. Did you use random bits, or a city fight building kit?

Great job


----------



## blacktemplar freak (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow That is obscene.... hope to never see that in a game..... i think i would cry


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

That is awesme. i'd love to see it in a game


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> *Vader voice* Impressive. Most impressive. That's the sort of thing I never, ever, ever want to see on the other side of the table. I have no clue how I'd bring it down.


With an Axe! :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

that thing is FUGE!! just how in the sam hell do you bring that huge madafaka down?!
i swear to god if my opponent brought that out id probably piss my damn pants
jesus tapdancing christ


----------



## f4llout3guy (Mar 28, 2009)

*Nice...as for takeing this down?*

I realize that this thing would literaly kill most armies but if it were played agenst me and my friends in an apocalypse game we probly wouldn't flench...i know its impressive but wouldn't it just be easyer to pay the 70-80 points/bombardment for a standard bombardment play so as to cover over 80% of the board for any were from 4k-10k points/per turn? i prety sure that that thing couldnt survive almost 150 orbital bombardments centered on its head. To call those off just simply stick a leader in a drop pod...that gives you almost 5-6 turns to use up your points, sure if you dont kill 'all' of them there will probly be only broken and battered units left wich you could verry easily take out with 4-5 units of space marien vangard and maybe a terminator, dont forget though keep a d.p. for your chapter master and leave him in the middle, that way they have to fight threw almost 9 storm bolting drop pods to get to him and make it so that you cant call off some re-enforcements or another orbital if you have the points left.


----------



## f4llout3guy (Mar 28, 2009)

...wow...i dont know if i did the prospectives right but is that peice almost 4.5 feet tall and has gun barrels that are 2.5 inches thick? if so that means in prospective that thing would be fireing off a round with a radious nearly 2640.5 feet...thats enough to take out a football feild with a single shot...so...figuring 5 feet per person...thats almost 15k casualties per shot if you where in unit file and sholder to shoulder...wow...i would realy hope i was in the ships orbiting...ofcorse that thing could probly shoot a round into orbit...that realy would suck...


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Great work on the model, how long did it take to make?

I would REALLY hate to play against that!


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

\Not knocking it, but isn't it to big to be warlord class, i think most people wouldn't even build an emporer class titan that big ( i am basing thses veiws on the fact that it looks big, and no scale is provided ). Great model all the same though.


----------



## f4llout3guy (Mar 28, 2009)

actualy the scale is prety easy to tell...look at the picture of the man standing in the background on the picture where the warloard is facing the left. assuming that he is of average build i'd be willing to say the man int he brown sweater is about 6'0" and 190-210 lbs, so if you aply the height of most game tables which is 3.5 feet you can say that at his shoulders which is the waist of the war lord there is about 2 feet, so by using this you could figure that the war lord was around 4-4.5 feet tall; sadly in the apocalypse manule they state that to scale you would need a warloard the size of an average man, so this one is short by about 1-2 feet. So its small.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd agree on the fact that it's actually a bit too big- according to the Apocalypse book, a Warlord is roughly 3 times the height of a Warhound. The Warhound model is about 14" tall, making the Warlord in the neighborhood of 42" tall, or about 3 and a half feet; This fellow is about 1-2 feet too tall. He'd make a good Imperator, though...

But it's an AWESOME model, and kudos for building it! k:


----------



## tony161 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm wishing the guy put him templates for this on anyway, all u need to do is scale the templates back a bit, and people could make loads of these. Me and my friend have a bet about me making a whole titan legion, and that means i need 8 warlords. Can anyone help.


----------

